# Chronographs



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I see this come up from time to time on other boards. How many of you handloaders have a chronograph or use one when you work up your loads? If you have one or are planning to buy one, what brand/brands are you looking at?

I HAD a Oehler 33 but a friend of mine's druggy kid stole it along with a few other things so it needed to be replaced. :smt013 After a lot of looking and research I bought a Oehler 35P to replace it and it's great.:mrgreen:


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

I have two a Chrony Bata Master and a CED Millennium both good equipment.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have a Pact II that I really like. Been confined to a range lately where I cannot set up. It did not have a printer, but would read out from a memory and I could jot down notes in my range book.

Ever try to chronograph blackpowder? The smoke will sure give some odd readings.

Chrographing your loads is really an eye opening experience. I always checked a few rounds of factory stuff to have a good comparison.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never been to a range I can't set up my chrono. What kind of range are you using?

I've chronographed a lot of BP, I just move the screens out a little more.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Right now I'm confined to an indoor range. Nothing is permitted beyond the firing line. Prior to that I shot on the County range with good access, but that range was shut down about a year ago.

I loaded some .45 Colt with 3Fg and tried to chronograph but the smoke kept tripping my timers so I got erratic results. It was a one-time only thing with me, blackpowder, so I didn't go to any extremes to test it further. My screens were set at fifteen feet, which was maximun my cables allowed.

Bob Wright


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

e chronograph is the quickest and surest way to deflate a shooting "big mouth". I'm always hearing at my weekend shoots things like "boy that thing must be hitting 2000" (as in fps) or "I know I'm getting at least 1500 'caused I loaded from the book". When I've had enough of this kind of talk I'll ask it they want to shoot over my Chroney. I invariably get a "your thing must be broke look at the muzzle flash it's got to be doing 2000." So I just set up the Millennium which usually shuts them up. Some of those guys stop coming to my weekend chicken bog and shoot what you got on my home range. Guess it is for the best and sometimes it is fun to shut that big mouth.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I always shot some factory stuff for control, just to compare published to chronographed velocities.

I tried many combinations of handloads and at one time had two guns as near alike as possible except for barrel length.

I got more than a few surprises after buying that device.

And, I know what you mean about muzzle blast/flash being equated with performance. Not a reliable indicator, at all.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I always shot some factory stuff for control, just to compare published to chronographed velocities.
> 
> Bob Wright


I've heard a lot of guys say this. How can you get a control with a different gun, barrel length, chamber, lot of powder, primers, bullets, brass not to mention altitude, temp, humidity and a different chronograph? I chronograph most of my loads at 7000' and 60-80*. I go to the range in Phoenix 1700' and 75-90* and it's a BIG difference. Thats on my known loads in my gun, same lot of powder, primers, cases, bullets, ect.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

2400;

I'll apologize for using the word "control." Sure didn't mean to mislead anybody. I suppose "comparison" would have been a better choice of words.

Point is, I shoot the factory ammunition and compare its velocity to published velocities. Gives me some idea about how my handloads compare to factory performance, and how my chronographed velocities compare to that published loading manuals.


I sure didn't mean to imply I "control" anything. Sorry if I misled you.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to have one just to see what my loads are. I load all mind by feel, function, and staying with in the limits of high or low powder charges. I have to take a wild guess at FPS.


----------



## LoneStar22 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello to All,
I have a PACT that I purchased back in the early 80's. I was shooting USPSA/IPSC at the time and needed to make sure my loads met Major Power Factor. 
Although I no longer shoot in formal competition, I still use a chronograph in working up load data.
Regards,
Tim


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I would like to have one just to see what my loads are. I load all mind by feel, function, and staying with in the limits of high or low powder charges. I have to take a wild guess at FPS.


Come on over Baldy, we'll set mine up and see what you got. :smt068


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to take you up on that 2400. I'd buy the cigars to boot. Only problem is I am on the Space Coast of FL, and your in AZ. May be I can get Ron to swing down out of KY and pick me up. I can dream can't I.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I would like to take you up on that 2400. I'd buy the cigars to boot. Only problem is I am on the Space Coast of FL, and your in AZ. May be I can get Ron to swing down out of KY and pick me up. I can dream can't I.


Bring him along too! It's 63*, light rain with a nice little breeze that smells like pine trees right now. But, I guess it's nice, cool and dry where you are. :smt082 :smt082


----------

